# BFN - checks before starting on FET



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all,

i am hoping someone with previous experience could help me here..

i had my first cycle of IVF after a number of clomid cycles and i got a BFN on OTD.. although me and DH are devastated i knew this would happen for a few days as i lost all my symptoms and started brown spotting.. 

AF hasn't turned up yet but I am keen to get on and start my next cycle if possible.. But before I start my FET ( have 4 embryos frozen from my IVF which hopefully would work) is there anything I need to do first o work out why IVF failed even though the embryo was a good quality one...

Also is there any specific tests or treatments (for immunity etc.) I need to do before starting on the FET.. How long should I wait before my next cycle ??

Please help!! Any advice much appreciated..
Xx


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Untome,
Welcome. Don't want to read and run. Sorry to hear about your BFN. 
I'm not sure i can be of help. My first time experience of ivf.
I had a recent fresh ET top grade embryos Bfn too. I had the full investigation before started ivf and still didn't work. My investigations were hysteroscopy -removed polyp and adhesions.  infection screen-all negative. Level 2 immune test. Clotting. Was on full treatment-oestogen support, clexane, aspirin, prednisolone, intralipids, accupuncture, preconception vitamins, progesteron support .  i have frosties left from the fresh cycle but not going for FET until i find out reason why it failed.
I've  been talking to ladies on FF-been advised to contact Penny in Serum,  Athen.
I contacted her- she suggested me to do a hidden C test and hysteroscopy before going for FEt.
I'm waiting for hidden c result before going with next plan.
Try contacting Penny. She will advise as what you may need. It is far cheaper to have your investigations in Athens than in the UK. I had my investigations here but this wss beford i knew about Penny in Serum.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Kim, much appreciated.

I have read lots in this forum about the serum clinic. Do you need to get to Greece for the tests or send samples from the uk??


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Untome
I sent a sample of menstrual blood. I  got 2 urine sample collection bottles and a normasol sachet from local chemist.  i sqeezed a blood from a tampon into the bottles and diluted  with normasol.  I got 2 samples (one to  keep in fridge incase the first sample sent didn't arrive).  i screwed the bottle cap tight, taped with sellotape,  wrote my name and date of birth on the bottle.  then wrapped with clingfilm before put it a small plastic bag (prevents accidental leakage). Wrap  the whole thing in bubble wrap and put it in  padded envelop with a covering note containing  my name, date of birth, email address and the tests i wanted. Then sent it as a normal post via royal mail.  (i read a few threads - some advised against srnding via royal mail - not allowed legally. But it is the cheapest option. Some ladies did it without problem). My sample was sent last week before good friday. Serum received  it 2 days ago.  i asked for the Hidden  C and the 7in 1 test (life code test).  i just need to pay them tomorrow so they can run the tests.  hope this is useful.


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Very useful.. You are an angel 

I presume you contacted the clinic first o find out which tests are required.. I will do the same but I want to check with my clinic if they do anything at all at their end.. Doubt they do anything but just wanted to double check..

Thanks a ton, hope you get positive results soon.. Loads of  .. Keep us updated..


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

hi Untome,

I contacted Penny (the director) direct through their website: http://www.serum-ivf.com/ 
Penny responded very quickly to my questions.

i did check with my clinic first about testing for hidden C and other infection. My doc was Ok with me going for these tests. It is a good idea to check with your clinic first (don't want to rock the boat i suppose).

take care


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Kim. I have an appt with my doc next week, so will check with him then..

Sorry to keep pestering you but what is a hidden c??


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

hi Untome,

Please to be of help.
Hidden C = is hidden chlamydia.  Some times the infection manages to enter deep inside the uterus and can be there dormant for a long  time.  The high vagina swab that used to check for chlamydia in the Uk sometimes does not pick up the infection. (hence it is called hidden C).  The only way is testing menstrual blood.  UK laboratories don't  test period blood for this infection.  Greece has patented this test many years ago to test menstrual blood for chlamydia infection and many other infections too. 
Good luck with your doctor's appointment.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Kim, sorry for the late response, been busy with work last few days... keeping myself distracted !!

Chlamydia is definitely be one of the tests I was planning to do due to my I history with ectopic.. Think I will end up with Serum as well as don't think my clinic do most of these tests..

Thanks for our information,.. Hope you receive some good news with ur test results,. Good luck..


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

i had my follow up appointment today but the consultant was very specific that I don't need to get my immune tests done as I had been pregnant before even though it ended up with a m/c.. but I would like to check if anything was wrong before doing my next cycle. However my clinic don't support them in principle so even if I get my tests done externally I don't actually get the treatment if I go with my FET cycle with them..  Anyone in a similar situ for their cycle? Any suggestions on what I do? Do I take my chance with another FET before I do any tests... Confused


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Untome,

How are you?
Sorry to hear your clinic is not supportive in your wish to exclude immune issues.  May i ask - are you privately funded or NHS.  If you are privately funding your IVF then you have more say in your treatment plan.
Personally  I wouldn't want to waste those embryos.  I would have my self tested for infections, immunes and clotting issues.
It might be worth your while to contact Agate (on FF) or Penny (in serum) for more information on infection, clotting and immune testing.
AFM - My clinic wants me to go ahead with the FET.  I wanted to be sure that once I go a head for the FET - i have to  rule out the common factors that could impede implantation and pregnancy.  Hence I have myself tested for  Hidden C.  My result came back today: negative for hidden C but positive for ureaplasma species.  I'm waiting to hear from Penny in regard to treatment.
wish you all the best whatever you decide.


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for your advice KimT  

I had my IVF with NHS funding but they don't do FET so I will have to fund the cycle.. 

I am keen on getting my immunity tests done for peace of mind but the dilemma is that my clinic does not offer any treatments even if I tested positive for anything and the consultant scared me on the side effects for some of the treatment..

Can I ask where you plan to have the treatment? If Penny prescribe some treatment do you get your clinic to include that in your treatment or keep that separate from your clinic...

Mine is Oxford, so if I approach penny for tests how will I get treated for immune issues if I have any??


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Untome,
Sorry to hear that your consultant is being difficult. 
I read on the forum that may ladies have investigations in Serum and gets the prescription dispensed here in the Uk or re-issued and then dispensed in the UK.  (Some pharmacy don’t accept European prescription).  
Personnally – I would get myself tested in Serum ( it is cheaper and they are more thorough) and combine it as a short break in Greece.    I’ve read  fro some ladies that they made a consultation appointment with Penny ( its free) and while they are there they have all the tests done.  By the way have you have a hysteroscopy recently?
Once you get the results you can discuss with Penny how best to combine the treatment with your NHS clinic.  Or you can take your results and approach one of the private IVF clinic to monitor you while you receiving the treatment.  Whatever treatment you are on you will need monitoring.  
Don’t worry too much about the side effects.  I think your consultant is trying to put you off.  I think as long as your are being monitored you will be OK.
I don’t know how far you are willing to travel.  If you like I can private message you the clinic details I’m with.  You can contact the clinic and check it out.
I’m having IVF treatment in London.  I’m quite fortunate that the doctor in the clinic I’m with is quite forward thinking so had me tested for immune, clotting and so forth at the beginning of my treatment plan.  I was put on prednisolone, aspirin, intralipids and clexane.  I don’t experience any side effects from these medications.  I get the prescription from the clinic and paid for it as a private prescription at any pharmacy in the high street.
Re: my results – the doctor (in Serum) advised me to take erythromycin 250mg twice  a day for 25 days.
Feel free to ask anything.  Take care now.


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Kim..  I had a chat with Peny today which I should say was very helpful.



Think I might get myself tested for infections with my next period and depending on the results try the empirical treatment if my clinic accepts it or try the NK testing..

And yes I will wait for my results before worrying about how to combine the tat,net with my FET cycle..
It is just a long wait now for my next cycle for testing now!!!

No hysteroscopy yet for me.. Dd you have one done before your treatment??

Nice to know that ur clinic was more considerate about your immune testing.. So did u actually get immune testing first before the infection tests?? Did u do a cycle soon after the immune tests before u decided to have the tests in serum?? I will pm you for the clinic details. Thanks and sorry for asking so many Qs


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Untome,

I'm pleased that you managed to talk to Penny.
I  pm  you the clinic details.
I had all the usual infection screen,  immune, clotting and thyroid tests done in the UK  before I cycle.  All the infection screens came back negative.  My immune & clotting screen showed I needed intervention.

When my doctor was building up my uterine lining - then a routine lining screen showed uterine polyps.  Hence I needed the hysto to remove  them before I could cycle.  I cycled soon after the hysto but it was a bfn.

I couldn't find an explanation for my bfn.  I read the posts from FF ladies talking about hidden C and the Life Code tests and hysto in Serum.  It was my decision to have the infection screen done by Serum.  I'm also planning to have a hysto there in the near future.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the clinic details Kim.. I am planning to check on the immune and clotting tests too... can I ask how much did the tests cost in your clinic or was it part of your cycle treatment?? 
I want to do it step by step but would like to look at all my options before planning my next cycle..

I want to send my sample to serum but need to wait for my next period. I have PCOS so they are not regular so it might be a longer wait


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Untome,

It think I paid about £550.00 for the clotting & Immune test.  It may have gone up slightly now.  You can check their prices on their website.
You can contact Penny to ask about artificially induce your period. Or you can ask the clinic I pm you.  I read that menopausal ladies get their AF by artificially induced so they can get the sample for infection test.
Good luck


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Kim,

Hope you are well. I had not been very active on the forum for the last few days due to work pressures..

But managed to get the initial (level 1) tests done along with clotting via my GP... Think it will take 3-4 weeks for the results to come but at least it is free to try.. Also did a swap test for chlamydia but will follow it with the Greek tests.. Good point re. inducing periods, I think I might have to do it in a weeks time if I get no symptoms by then..

550 is a a good price i think as most of the clinics i saw seem to have the initial tests for over £700.. So will definitely try them once I get all other tests done.. Thanks for the info

Hope your treatment is going fine.. Have u decided on the hysto in serum yet??


----------

